# Best 12v VR6 Spark Plugs??



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

I use to run spitfire coppers when I first bought my car. It got around 23 mpg. Sence I havent done it in a while I just resently went to Autozone and tried to get the same ones but they didnt have them. So I went with some NGK coppers. I dont know the exact part numbers of them but the ones I got were crap lol My MPG went down to 19 mpg. So Im just wondering WHICH SPARK PLUGS PEOPLE LIKE TO RUN ON 12V VRs!!! AND HOW MUCH MPG DO YOU GET? let me know if its mostly stock or what u have done too cuz that makes a difference
Thanks!!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

OEM plugs which are NGK BKR5EKU

used to get 26-28mpg @ 192k miles
96 vr6 engine mods: Neuspeed P-flo, TT chip, exhaust leask in downpipe 




remember to gap your plugs properly, I'd venture to guess you didn't


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow.Really? You'll probably find most VW owners on here run the NGK coppers. I've used the Autolites and they did fine.Switched to Bosch and did just a little better. Now running the Bosch +2 Platinums and my MPG jumped from about 21 to 25! A lot of others will tell you not to mess w/ the platinums but they are doing well for me. I guess it's just really a matter of preference more than anything and also the shape of your engine,lol.


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya I gapped them to the OEM specs of 0.028 inch when I put them in but Im gonna check them again right now to see if anything happened cuz 19 mpg is rediculous. Waiting for my motor to cool down :sly:


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya I just checked them they're all gapped to 0.028in with normal wear. Ive had them on for about 2 months now. So back to the subject.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

autolites 3923 platinumsgave me the same mpg as the expensive NGK platinum..... now im running the 03+ ford coilpack gaped at 0.035 getting +4 mpg but still at 23 mpg... I seen here a lot of bosch + problems...you are the first that they actually work....


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

ricardo said:


> autolites 3923 platinumsgave me the same mpg as the expensive NGK platinum..... now im running the 03+ ford coilpack gaped at 0.035 getting +4 mpg but still at 23 mpg... I seen here a lot of bosch + problems...you are the first that they actually work....


 Yeah,it is rather surprising. I thought I would try them and so far so good.I am getting better MPG,but It seems a little lacking in the power dept. compared to the autolite copper I had in?!Especially as far as low end torque.Don't really understand that.I may run a dyno and then pull them and see the other way.


----------



## ItsA96 (Dec 14, 2007)

A few yrs ago I did extensive research into this. The result: stick with the OE plugs 

The OEM NGK BKR5EKU are an extremely unique plug. VW had to have a good reason to choose such an odd configuration. 

Even the reps from NGK reccommend this plug over their "higher performance plugs" 

From what I recall, platinum plugs have better longevity, but don't perform as well. 

There is some good info on the NGK website reguarding plug design and reasons for choosing a specific plug. 

Being a European manufacturer, you would expect VW to spec Bosch plugs. But they went with NGK instead. NGK is widely reguarded as the foremost plug mfg in the world. 

If there's anyone who has more specific info please post. 
I used to have some great info that supported this position, but sadly can't find it.


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

ItsA96 said:


> The OEM NGK BKR5EKU are an extremely unique plug. VW had to have a good reason to choose such an odd configuration.


 I do believe that, but sometimes its not clear cut.... 

why did they say the fuel filter is lifetime???.... because of lifetime maintenance cost 
why expensive platinum... because of lifetime maintenance cost? who wants to change sparkplugs all the time....... 
why the muffled airbox..... because the intake sound is too much noise 
why not have a real time temp gauge........because people will be scared of car gauge going all over the place 
why a restrictive exhaust... to much noise 

you can go on about the 1.8t low boost levels because of the V6 model 

people have created more power doing all kinds of stuff to the motor to the point that is doesnt look like a VR6 anymore....sparkplugs are not the exception  

sometimes the best thing is not really the best option for the general buyer and/or the company's bottom line 

IM off my soapbox now..sorry:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

ItsA96 said:


> *Being a European manufacturer, you would expect VW to spec Bosch plugs.* But they went with NGK instead. _ NGK is widely reguarded as the foremost plug mfg in the world._
> 
> .


 anybody who thinks the bolded part is misinformed 


I completely agree with the italicized part


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I've been using Bosch FR8LDC in my car for years with good results.


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

ItsA96 said:


> A few yrs ago I did extensive research into this. The result: stick with the OE plugs
> 
> The OEM NGK BKR5EKU are an extremely unique plug. VW had to have a good reason to choose such an odd configuration.
> 
> ...


 Yeah,I would like to see the results. I went w/ my Bosch platinums mainly due to the name and the longevity of platinum.Plus I got half of them for free due to rebates and a friend,lol.Like I've said they are decent for my use,just would like my low end power back.I've never run the NGK standard copper plugs,let alone the BKR5EKU, But would like to hear anyones experience with the standard coppers.I may buy some and try them out.


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

Stormgrey93 said:


> I've never run the NGK standard copper plugs,let alone the BKR5EKU, But would like to hear anyones experience with the standard coppers.I may buy some and try them out.


 For the VR6 engine, the BKR5EKU plug *is* "the NGK standard copper plug".


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah,I know.I guess I should of said with one side electrode-cause that is usually a standard plug.Whereas for VW's dual side electrode NGKs' are the standard.


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya I have the one sided electrode NGKs and it screwd up my mileage. Unless theres another reason my mileage went to crap?  but it seemed to happen once I switched the spark plugs. Or could it be the TPS??? cuz thats the only other thing I have changed around the time frame where my MPG went bad.  Can someone help me out?? THANKS


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

wow those NGK's are $15 a piece at the dealer... 

Went to the local parts store and got OEM equivalent.


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*spark plugs*

try ngk iridiums about seven dollars apiece ,,,I got on my last long trip 29-30 mpg doing 75-80 mph


----------



## Nuzzi (Oct 18, 2001)

i use NGK G-power plugs in all my vehicles and they are the best ive found. they are about $2-3 tops and last forever, i have no complaints about the performance either. they have the iridium style needle point tip.


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

ItsA96 said:


> A few yrs ago I did extensive research into this. The result: stick with the OE plugs
> 
> The OEM NGK BKR5EKU are an extremely unique plug. VW had to have a good reason to choose such an odd configuration.
> 
> ...


 Ya You have me convinced So I think Im going to probably get the NGK BKR5EKUP from MJM if anyone disagrees or thinks there great please inform me LOL THANKs your guys input is great!  
It would of helped if everyone would of put the MPG estimate of what they would get with different plugs :thumbup:


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

From Rockauto those plugs are cheaper I think


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

ogvr6 said:


> try ngk iridiums about seven dollars apiece ,,,I got on my last long trip 29-30 mpg doing 75-80 mph


 Do you know what you use to get with different plugs? do you remember what they were?


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

Stormgrey93 said:


> From Rockauto those plugs are cheaper I think


 THANKS!:thumbup: 2 bucks cheaper with first class mail 
Still looking for a lil more input before I buy


----------



## Das.Rado (Dec 29, 2008)

i bought my vr6 corrado and i took my engine out recently and saw that i have beru spark plugs? Anyone else have these (i dont know the exact model number)?


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*mlugs*



VincegmGti said:


> Do you know what you use to get with different plugs? do you remember what they were?


 no I can't at this time,it's been a while....


----------



## ItsA96 (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok, so I just grabbed the plugs I bought to install after my rebuild. Looks like I was sold the BKR5EKUP Laser Platinum plugs instead of the standard BKR5EKU plugs. Both have the twin side ground electrodes so I hadn't noticed the difference. In fact, the plugs look identical. Don't appear to have the laser platinum firing tip. Anyone know what/where the difference is? These plugs weren't available when I first checked into it.

The unique thing about both these plugs is the path of the created spark. It travels from the center electrode firing tip across the insulator, then jumps to the ground electrodes. When gapping the plugs, you check the distance between the insulator and the ground electrodes, not the center electrode and the ground electrodes. I have yet to see any other plug with a similar design. Nobody I have asked has been able to explain why VW went with this design. Could it be the placement of the tip and spark in relation to the fuel spray pattern optimizes combustion? Any ideas?

From personal experience: I tried the NGK single ground V-Power plugs in the past. They just didn't seem to have the performance or mileage of the the stock plugs.

With the BKR5EKU plugs I got apx 27-29 mpg. All stock except for a neuspeed chip.

Another major factor to mpg is fuel choice. Being a high compression motor you should only run premium. This can make a big difference.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

OP, you should do a barrel roll


----------



## Kenji (Jul 13, 2001)

ItsA96 said:


> Ok, so I just grabbed the plugs I bought to install after my rebuild. Looks like I was sold the BKR5EKUP Laser Platinum plugs instead of the standard BKR5EKU plugs. Both have the twin side ground electrodes so I hadn't noticed the difference. In fact, the plugs look identical. Don't appear to have the laser platinum firing tip. Anyone know what/where the difference is?


The BKR5EKUP plug is the platinum-electrode version of the BKR5EKU plug, so the 'P' plug should last about twice as long (and cost about twice as much) as the standard plug. That's it.


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

*BEST PLUG!!!! hands down..*

Best one Hands down is a bosch which is oe for one specific model, which are green i believe. ill try to get pn.. they came only in the 16v mk2 model cars.. !!!! :thumbup: anyone says anything else is better for vr they dont know **** about vr's serious.!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

Kenji said:


> The BKR5EKUP plug is the platinum-electrode version of the BKR5EKU plug, so the 'P' plug should last about twice as long (and cost about twice as much) as the standard plug. That's it.


platinum plugs are actually an 80-100k mile service interval part

Copper plugs are round 25k SHOULD BE changed


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

anybody here with feedback on the +4 platinum bosch on 12v vr6 mk4??


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*+4*

I have run +4,but a lot vr folks don't like them, I'm using ngk iridium's ..


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

ogvr6 said:


> I have run +4,but a lot vr folks don't like them, I'm using ngk iridium's ..


what's the downside? what was your personal experience?


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

VincegmGti said:


> THANKS!:thumbup: 2 bucks cheaper with first class mail
> Still looking for a lil more input before I buy


No problem!Today w/money being tight every penny counts!


----------



## Stormgrey93 (Feb 24, 2010)

MSFerrariF1 said:


> anybody here with feedback on the +4 platinum bosch on 12v vr6 mk4??


I ran them for awhile in my Passat VR6.They did decent.Burned really well actually.I have been jumping around trying different plugs lately,lol.
I think when I was running them I only got about 23 MPG.But at the time I needed new plug wires,etc.So the MPG may have been better.


----------



## MSFerrariF1 (Nov 14, 2008)

Stormgrey93 said:


> I ran them for awhile in my Passat VR6.They did decent.Burned really well actually.I have been jumping around trying different plugs lately,lol.
> I think when I was running them I only got about 23 MPG.But at the time I needed new plug wires,etc.So the MPG may have been better.


I thought so....I'm happy with 'em....I get about 25mpg highway


----------



## ogvr6 (Nov 4, 2004)

*plugs*

No downside other than reading about some folks having the tips brake ,so I went with iridium's,and like the millage ,performance...


----------



## VincegmGti (Nov 30, 2007)

Well... Ive noticed me changing which gas station I use makes a big difference. I was using Shell Gasoline premium of course. Ive been running Shell and only Shell for quite some time but never made a difference untill about 2-3 months ago. I was getting 19mpg with Shell then just recently switched to Chevron and started noticing a difference In MPG right away. Now Im getting about 23 MPG WHATS UP WITH THAT!? lol


----------



## ricardo (Feb 19, 1999)

VincegmGti said:


> Well... Ive noticed me changing which gas station I use makes a big difference. I was using Shell Gasoline premium of course. Ive been running Shell and only Shell for quite some time but never made a difference untill about 2-3 months ago. I was getting 19mpg with Shell then just recently switched to Chevron and started noticing a difference In MPG right away. Now Im getting about 23 MPG WHATS UP WITH THAT!? lol



techron :sly::laugh:


----------



## Sixmachine (Oct 18, 2010)

VincegmGti said:


> Well... Ive noticed me changing which gas station I use makes a big difference. I was using Shell Gasoline premium of course. Ive been running Shell and only Shell for quite some time but never made a difference untill about 2-3 months ago. I was getting 19mpg with Shell then just recently switched to Chevron and started noticing a difference In MPG right away. Now Im getting about 23 MPG WHATS UP WITH THAT!? lol


Techron- and that Chevron runs 92 or 94 pump octane compared to 91 for Shell, though 1 octane does not make much difference.


----------



## kurin (Aug 19, 2009)

last week I purchased these spark plugs from advanceauto:
http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...uct__19650301-P_960_R|GRPTUNEAMS_933762931___
with a 85 refund 35 coupon. indeed a deal.


----------



## kwest30038 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Bosch Fusion - 4-prone (great mileage) & now tryin E3 Diamond Technology*

In my B3 Vr6, about 3yrs ago, I swapout the NgKs to Bosch Fusion 4-prones and my mileage went from 17 or so to 32mpgs. My car responded better and better mileage. Yesturday, I removed the Bosch Fusion, and now I'm trying the E3; here in The A, sold @ O'Rielys.... I also changed my O2 sensor (Bosch), but having some issues with the computer seeing/recognizing it. Once, everything is running right, I'll update you all on my mileage.


----------



## undwirtanzten (Feb 9, 2011)

running oem plugs from the dealer, i get 27mpg delivering pizza and 29.5mpg highway.
while my 5 speed gets better mpgs than the automatics, i have worn out struts and my car has 150k miles on it and a few leaks......but i still get 27-29.5 mpgs on deal plugs (the ones that came on the car and the service history shows were installed 35k miles ago).

that said: i'm going to replace them with dealer plugs IF they ever need replacing.


----------



## vwschmeel (Feb 9, 2010)

*Theory of better spark and combustion*

In theroy plugs that offer the path of least resistance to electric flow/current should give the best mpg/power and efficiency. less resistance from the electrode to ground= hotter,Fat and more powerful spark. Im having the same problem picking a plug. I think that the best choice would be a 4 ground with one electrode. cause of the four grounds that the spark from the electrode can travel to ether of the 4 grounds witch ever has the lease resistance. And because of the four grounds for the electrode there is no need to index the sparkplugs witch performance tuners do to increase horsepower and torque. when you index the spark plugs with the grounds posts to pointing twoard the exhaust valves or away from the intake valve you get better combustion. And the only reason why the new manufactures use iridium or platinum is because they dont build resistance to electric flow cause they will not get worn out fast or easily and you can throw a more powerful spark from the electrode to the ground without deteriorating the electrode. but ya im gonna try a 4 post ground with the same gap as the original plugs if they have an ajustable gap.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

I've always used the "stock" NGK BKR5EKU. But after having a misfire late last year, I decided to try something new. I replaced my cap, rotor, and wires all with stock items and went with the Bosch IR Fusion +4 (Iridium/Platinum). The price was pretty good from AZautohaus. The car is running great now. I don't pay much attention to the fuel mileage as the car is primarily used for fun. I typically get around 25mpg driving "spirited" on the street and driving like I stole it on the auto-X course.


----------



## kmulholl (Sep 12, 2009)

ngk's website says bkr6equp is the right plug for my 2000 12v vr6. it has the bkr5ekup laser platinums in it now (i think from the dealer, i bought the car used). anyone try the 6 heat range. my local auto parts store says the 6's are right also. napa and autozone say 5. don't want to spend $90 on the bkr5ekup's if i don't need them (the bkr6equp's are cheaper).


----------



## 98GTI_VR6 (Jan 21, 2011)

*NGK's are the phucking shiznit*

use the ngk iridium's so far so good!
took out autolites they suck!
i have alot of stuff done to my VR
portnpolished head w/ autotech hd springs and 262's cams
bfi stg. 2 chip
intake 2.5in exhaust w/ headers n testpipe both wrapped
match ported and polished lower intake and upper intake
match ported header
new o2 sensors
i get maybe 18-22mpg
like 4mpg when i gas it


----------

